# White box photographs of a Pacific tree frog



## Ecooper (May 31, 2013)

I just realized that I haven't posted anything on this forum for a long time! 

A few weeks ago I went out to mow the lawn and happened upon this little Pacific tree frog (_Pseudacris regilla_). I scooped it up to save it from the mower and of course to take the opportunity to take some photos for my blog. I opted to take it into the house and photograph it in a white box. It would have been nice to have photographed it in its natural surroundings, but it wasnt likely to pose for me after being picked-up. Besides, I thought that the soft lighting of the white box would make for some nice pictures while the box itself would help contain the critter during the shoot.

Olympus OM-D E-M5; Zuiko 12-50mm /3.5-6.3 zoom and Zuiko 35mm macro; manual exposure (F11-16 @ 1/125 sec); Vivitar 283 flash and VP-1 Vari-power adapter (1/16 power); ISO: 200

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com




treefrog white sharp copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## EDL (May 31, 2013)

I like it a lot!  The white box is a good idea...I like that uncluttered look.  Nice job!


----------



## Nervine (May 31, 2013)

I really like #1 and the white box. Roughly how big is the box?


----------



## cgipson1 (May 31, 2013)

Nice! #1 is just about perfect... I do wish #2 had a bit more DOF. But still a good shot.


----------



## Ecooper (Jun 1, 2013)

Nervine said:


> I really like #1 and the white box. Roughly how big is the box?



Thanks. For a white box I just use (3) 24&#8221;x30&#8221; sheets of white foamcore (foam board) and a 15&#8221; x 30&#8221; sheet of white paper. Two of the foamcore sheets are split so that they fold to form the back and sides, and the paper is the floor. It takes seconds to set-up and makes a white box that is 15" wide, 15" deep and 24" tall. I posted graphics and DIY instructions here:How to: white box photography of Macleay?s spectre stick insects (Extatosoma tiaratum) | macrocritters 

But I have also made simple white boxes with a few sheets of printer paper while travelling (see: Improvised white box photography of a scarab beetle using photocopier paper | macrocritters). 

I always have a few sheets of foamcore kicking around for making stuff like this...

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com


----------



## Nervine (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------

